# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  sarm s4/ostarine

## DanB

So ive been trying to research and some say they work some say they crap some logs are fake so removeing the aspect of cost and sides i ask this . . . do they work for with respect to strenght and or endurance increase and of course lbm increase?For arguement sake the user has perfect diet etc

----------


## Newcastle

I tried using pSARMS, from LG Science. If my body could handle it, I say noticable stregth gains, in only a week and a half. But, at the week and a half point, I started throwing up and that was the end of that. But if your body can handle it, I would say yea, on the pSARMS.

----------


## DanB

Did you notice any other sides. . .throwing up from it that dosnt good what dose where you on mate?

----------


## DanB

Bump

----------


## cessnockman

i dont think psarm is a real sarm i think its just a herb. i tried it and it made me sick. no gains.

----------


## ISU152

S4 and Ostarine seem too good to be true. I have read some fairly detailed logs on them (only 1 I am 100% sure is real) and they do work. The only thing is, They are said to not shut you down but I haven't seen any blood work on this. There was a supplement company that recently came out with Ostarine in a pill form. I don't want to get in trouble for sourcing but you could google "osta-rx" and you should find it.

----------


## ISU152

> Did you notice any other sides. . .throwing up from it that dosnt good what dose where you on mate?


as far as sides...people often experience tinted vision and really bad night vision

----------


## laidstallion1992

ostarine doesn't usually mess with night vision although s4 is notorious for it however some do report shut down of their lab rats from ostarine around i believe week 5 or 6 of an 8 week cycle however all you gotta do is getcha some liquinolv or clom, nolv being the better of the two ai's

----------


## kronik420

ar-r had s4, i was thinking of trying that, but am going to do more research on it 1st.

----------


## higgy

> ostarine doesn't usually mess with night vision although s4 is notorious for it however some do report shut down of their lab rats from ostarine around i believe week 5 or 6 of an 8 week cycle however all you gotta do is getcha some liquinolv or clom, nolv being the better of the two ai's


Nolvadex and clomid are not ai's ........ they are serms

----------


## noon

This seems to be something that I would like to try out does any one know how it actually works. and what will be expected from its use ?

----------


## ineedauser

I tried S4 and Osta from a company called Uniquemicals. Side effects were all in my eyes. Slight yellowish tint. Very sensitive to sun and your eyes pretty much never adjust to the dark. 

Gains on it? Nothing severe. Nothing I couldn't attribute the hard work and dieting too. 25mg of Osta a day and S4 started at 25mg and ended up at 50mg a day. 8 weeks worth.

----------


## Razor

Dan I got some s4 but have not used it yet. Did u ever try it?

----------


## DanB

Nope, waste of money and from what I understand shitty vision sides aswell.............

----------


## Razor

ok shit waste of a $100 bucks...what now? feed it to a goat or something?

----------


## mixtnconfuzd

couldn't do s4 for long it literally looked like I was looking through a pair of yellow tinted sunglasses, crazy.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## dlou

hey guys.......just curious if its ok and even beneficial to run s4 at same time as osta? or is it a waste to do so........if beneficial, can some rec how to and dosage? im 5-10 185lbs

----------

